# Nite Rider Battery Help Needed



## helexia23 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 8 year old Nite Rider single beam 10 watt light with a 6 volt nickel cadmium battery. The battery is dead, but Nite Rider wants $130 +shipping for a replacement. I dedcided that I would rather get a new light so I just bought a new JET Phantom single beam helmet mount light instead.

My question is... I would still like to get my old Nite Rider light up and running again as it's a bar mount and I think the new and old light will work good together. Is there a source for this battery that is cheaper than $130? That sounds crazy for an old 6 volt battery.

The battery connection type is in the photo.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Check out batteryspace.com they have good deals.

This should work well for you, and you can easily stick it in an old waterbottle.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2903

Check out some of the threads in here about over-volting. By using a 7.2v battery instead of 6v you will get about 89% more light. 

To do this you will have to do a little soldering to get the connector you need for the light. But it will be worth the trouble for the money you save.


----------



## helexia23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sweet! But yes how do I get my connector to work with the new battery... do I just cut the wires and attach black/black red/red?

I went to their forum and found this link... https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2197

Do you know the difference?


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yup*

I bought a new battery & charger from batteryspace about a year ago to replace the old Nicad for my 13 yr old classic dualbeam.

I decided that it was better to replace the cable coming from the light (rather than from charger & battery). I unscrewed the piece that holds the seals the wire to the headlamp and opened up the face to reveal the wiring. I then spliced the new cable into the wires inside the headlamp itself. I used electrical tape to tie the cable together and tightened things down again. The seals all were well designed by Niterider so they just hugged the new narrower cable just as well.

The new Nimh battery is just the best. Lasts longer, charges on a smartcharger and puts out what seems to be more juice than my old one ever did. In fact, a friend just got one of the classic-plus units (visually identical) and his doesn't quite touch mine for blatant illumination.


----------



## helexia23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks - Do you know which battery you bought from them?


----------



## RedbeardHT (Nov 8, 2006)

Check these guys out; http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

They have a bunch of different set ups for the Niterider replacements. All types of voltage and mAH.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

helexia23 said:


> Sweet! But yes how do I get my connector to work with the new battery... do I just cut the wires and attach black/black red/red?
> 
> I went to their forum and found this link... https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2197
> 
> Do you know the difference?


That battery should be a direct replacement for what you have. Yes, you just have to cut the wires and re-connect them. Use shrinkwrap tubing to keep things sealed up, you can find it easily at radio shack. The other option you have is to go with a 7.2v battery, it will make a huge difference in the light.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2933

It will shorten your bulb life, but you can get cheap replacements while ordering the battery.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2247


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Old thread revive.... but...*



Baulz said:


> That battery should be a direct replacement for what you have. Yes, you just have to cut the wires and re-connect them. Use shrinkwrap tubing to keep things sealed up, you can find it easily at radio shack. The other option you have is to go with a 7.2v battery, it will make a huge difference in the light.
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2933
> 
> ...


It will shorten your lamp's life, but it will shorten it from 2000 horus to 1500 hours.

How much do you night ride? I'll bet it's under 100 hours a year.

So you just shortened the life from 20 years to 15.

Yeah, I know bulbs fail sooner than that in the real world because we bounce them aruond and run them into trees while they are burning and stuff like that.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

6V systems are limited by the low voltage. To get the most out of them, you really need 4+Ah cells. I would build up 5 cell pack from 4/3A cells which range $4 to $7 each. So at most, you're looking at $35 for a pack that will run a 10W for about 2.5 hours. For the cord, fuse and battery container, you can reuse the one from your old pack. But if you want to replace the cord, get something with a decent sized wire (min. 16 AWG but preferably 18 AWG). I've used the connector cords from Digikey (part # CP-2200-ND 2.5mm x 5.5mm right angle connector with 18 AWG cable) on several light refurbishing jobs with good results. See the thread below for more details on building the pack:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=52685


----------



## ggg300 (Nov 2, 2007)

My father-in-law has this light but lost the charger. He has a AA charger and is wondering if this light could be set up to run on AA.

Thanks...


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

ggg300 said:


> My father-in-law has this light but lost the charger. He has a AA charger and is wondering if this light could be set up to run on AA.
> 
> Thanks...


It's possible but not really practical. It would take 5 or 6 AA batteries (more than fit in most chargers/holders) to run a 6V lighthead and it would run less than an hour with good capacity batteries.


----------



## imtnbke (Aug 8, 2003)

What should I do with my NiteRider Digital Pro-12 Extreme with NiCad battery? I bought it several years ago and it's now finally dead. I can't tell if it's the battery or the charger that's expired, but it won't charge. Can I recycle it, sell it, or donate it somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## helexia23 (Jul 26, 2006)

imtnbke said:


> What should I do with my NiteRider Digital Pro-12 Extreme with NiCad battery? I bought it several years ago and it's now finally dead. I can't tell if it's the battery or the charger that's expired, but it won't charge. Can I recycle it, sell it, or donate it somewhere? Thanks.


Check out http://www.batteryspace.com and http://forums.batteryspace.com. If you have a voltmeter you can easily check the output of both your battery and charger to see where the problem is. I'm sure it's the battery which you can get a replacement for.

I wouldn't get rid of a perfectly good light over a dead battery which is easily replaceable.


----------



## imtnbke (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, Helexia23. Much appreciated!


----------



## KWyer (Jul 14, 2006)

*NiteRider Digital Pro-12 Extreme*



imtnbke said:


> What should I do with my NiteRider Digital Pro-12 Extreme with NiCad battery? I bought it several years ago and it's now finally dead. I can't tell if it's the battery or the charger that's expired, but it won't charge. Can I recycle it, sell it, or donate it somewhere? Thanks.


These are easy to fix with a new Li-Ion battery pack from Tenergy. If you still want to fix it e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you the details or if you want to sell the light let me know.


----------

